# Found Wild shrimp in Malaysia (Photos!)



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

For the complete photojournal, please visit here:
Malaysian Rainforest Jungle Trip

Found this shrimp (about 1 inch long) in a shallow stream at FIRIM in Malaysia. Any idea what this is? It has long arms and dusty brown colour.









The habitat:


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

One more reason to want to go to Malaysia, no Idea what the shrimp is though.. Did you bring any back?

Thanks for sharing!
-Andrew


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I did put some snails + plants in the post but not the shrimp tho as I did not have a temporary setup to keep it during my one month holiday in Malaysia.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Ohh I see.

Thanks,
-Andrew


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

Great photography skills you have TheTeh.

I enjoyed everyone of those pictures.

Must have been a great trip!


----------

